# Need some advice



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok ladies any advice greatly appreciated. Do you think I should test or maybe early menopause as I am 35 and will be 36 in Jan. I have irregular cycles ranging anywhere from 29 to 35 days. Well last cycle was Sep 26 which was a 35 day and my average cycles would be 32. So in that being said I would have a late ovulation because of the 35 day cycle and it went from the 26 to Oct 2 so I would have ovulated anywhere from the 17 through 19 but on October 17 I had a clear watery discharge with streaks of blood in it and cramping then nothing on the 18-21 but cramping. Then on the 22 I bleed fresh blood for about 1hr but it was so little I was like ok wow never had this before and then I said ok that would been a really early cycle for me. So on the 23 it was for like 30min and then nothing and it was so light I didn't notice it until I went to toilet and on the 24 it happened again and it was so light I was like what is my body doing and it lasted maybe 10mins and nothing since according to my chart my cycle is due today which is Oct 31 and af hasn't showed her ugly face yet . Also my boobs are normally sore before af but I haven't had sore boobs this whole month nor the cramps like usual besides the ones I have mention earlier and I have had weird craving sometimes but I just said it's probably me just wishing and praying for any symptoms to be pregnant lol . I am so scared to test because me and my dh have been trying for 8 1/2 yrs and succeeded one time in 2012 and we ended up having mc at 8wks. Sorry for the book but I find more help on here then anywhere else thanks ladies in advance for any replies. Let's all just pray it's a BFP   and our little bean or two sticks and I have a healthy 8 months to go and have a healthy baby in July 2015.


----------



## Frankie79 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi zskp, just wondering what your outcome was? hope it was good news with a BFP xx


----------

